# Coochiemudlo Island Wed 25 July 07



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi..

Seabreeze is predicting light winds for Wednesday 25/7 and I thought I'll make the most of it and take the day off to go for a paddle and explore Coochie and surrounding area. Anyone else keen to join me is more than welcome but I guess it is short notice and midweek. Hopefully there will be fewer boats around to spook the fish.

As I've never fished the area.. any tips or launch points would be greatly appreciated.

I'm hoping for a 6am start but am flexible if others are keen to join.

Cheers
Danny


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Danny......yes great minds do think a like. :wink: :lol:

Hope to hear how ya go. Looks like the fine weather will be pretty good for the rest of the week to.

Victoria Point boat ramp is a good place to launch.......good luck.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny
Normally mid week appeals greatly but committed for next month roughly

If you are not 100% locked in on Coochie have a look at Point Talburpin which is south of Victoria Point and opens up many sand bank areas in a channel heading down to the Logan R entrance [UBD map 246] haven't launched a yak there but heaps of park frontage to water shown on map, and used to get fish from my old cruiser all through there, and other than ferry traffic to Russel and Karragarra Islands is a quiet location.

Got the SMS Ok


----------

